# Blinkende Lampe



## Bobbel87 (5 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich hätte da gern mal ein Problem.
Ich hab zwar schon das ganze Forum nach meinem Anliegen durchgesucht, aber nichts richtiges gefunden - alles zu kompiziert.

Mein Problem besteht darin:
ich möchte in Siemens S7 Graph eine Lampe zum blinken bringen, wenn eine gewisse Translation erfüllt ist.

Ich hab eigentlich null Ahnung - von daher müsste mir das ganz genau im einzelnen erklärt werden -wiegesagt: mit dem bisher geschriebenen komm ich nicht zurecht. 

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis und eure Hilfe
Gruß Bobbel

CPU-Typ: CPU 313C-2 DP(1) Programmversion: STEP7 V5.4 SP3 Programmierart: FUP


----------



## derwestermann (5 Oktober 2009)

Die Transitionbedingung in einem AWL/FUP-Baustein,
zum Bleistift im, den Schrittketten-aufrufenden FC,
noch mal programmieren UND einem Taktmerker und dann auf den Ausgang.

Allerdings verwirrt Deine Angabe Programmierart FUP, doch etwas..


----------



## Bernard (5 Oktober 2009)

*Blinkende Lampe in S7 Graph*

Du kannst auch über nachgeschaltete permanente Operationen

mittels Abfrage Trans1.TT(Transition1.Transition True*)*

und* UND* Verknüpfen mit einem Blinkbit arbeiten


----------



## Bobbel87 (5 Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank schonmal dass du mir geantwortet hast!

Versteh nicht so richtig was du meinst.
Bei Step 7 Graph programmier ich doch im FB1 meine Schrittkette - oder meinst du den FC72?
Woher bekomme ich den Taktmerker bzw. wie programmiere ich den?
Die Angaben in den Bildern kann ich nicht so richtig verstehen.

Wiegesagt: hab fast keine Ahnung 

Bezüglich dem FUP: Beim Projektanlegen musst du doch wählen ob AWL, KOP oder FUP

@ Bernhardt: Das hört sich einfach an - wie programmiert man das Blinkbit?


----------



## Bernard (5 Oktober 2009)

*Blinkende Lampe in S7 Graph*

das Taktmerkerbyte projektierst du in der Hardwarekonfiguration der SPS
 Eigenschaftsdialog Zyklus/Taktmerker,dann hast 8 verschiedene Blinkmerker die alle in einem Byte hinterlegt sind.
 Nachgeschaltete Permanente Operationen werden nach der Kettenbearbeitung durchlaufen liegen aber im FB der Ablaufkette.

Trans1.TT ist eine Abfrage die 1=ist wenn die mit Nummer angegebene
Transitoin wahr ist.


----------



## Bobbel87 (5 Oktober 2009)

Entweder bin ich dumm oder ich versteh es nicht.

Wie komm ich denn zum Eigenschaftsdialog Zyklus/Taktmerker?

Ich steh irgendwie am Schlauch.

Ich hab übrigens doch Step 7 V5.0


----------



## Paule (5 Oktober 2009)

Bobbel87 schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich dumm oder ich versteh es nicht.
> 
> Wie komm ich denn zum Eigenschaftsdialog Zyklus/Taktmerker?
> 
> ...


Selbst mit der Version geht das 
Wie Bernard es schreibt!

Hardwarekonfiguration > Doppel Klick auf die CPU > Zyklus/Taktmerker


----------



## jabba (5 Oktober 2009)

Im hardwaremanager auf die CPU gehen
Dort bei Eigenschaften-> Zyklus-Taktmerker unten einen Halen machen
Das Merkerbyte wird dann als Bliber aufgerufen.
Voreinstellung ist Merkerbyte 0

Merker 0.7 sind 2s, 0.6 1.6s, 0.5 1s usw


----------



## derwestermann (6 Oktober 2009)

Bobbel87 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal dass du mir geantwortet hast!
> 
> Versteh nicht so richtig was du meinst.
> Bei Step 7 Graph programmier ich doch im FB1 meine Schrittkette - oder meinst du den FC72?


 
Nope. Du wirst den FB1 ja auch irgendwo aufrufen. Zum Bleistift im FC1. Den meinte ich dann.



Bobbel87 schrieb:


> Bezüglich dem FUP: Beim Projektanlegen musst du doch wählen ob AWL, KOP oder FUP


Arbeitest Du mit dem Projektassistenten? Den habe ich noch nie verwendet, daher kenne ich das nicht.
Jeder Baustein hat seine eigene Festlegung, ob FUP, AWL, Graph, oder wat so ever. Du kannst AWL/KOP/FUP-Bausteine jederzeit in eine der beiden anderen Sichtweisen umschalten und dann damit abspeichern. 
Allerdings muß nicht alles dann auch so angezeigt werden.
Eine AWL-Darstellung in KOP umgeschaltet, kann zur Folge haben, daß immer noch alles in AWL in den Netzwerken steht.


----------

